# What does it mean if my vehicle is "waitlisted"



## hamzawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

My proof of insurance just expired and I'm currently waiting for the new document to come in the mail. I got a notification saying that my vehicle will be "waitlisted" until I upload a new proof of insurance. What does that mean? Does it mean I can't drive for Uber until then?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

hamzawesome said:


> Does it mean I can't drive for Uber until then?


Pretty much. They won't give you access to the app until you can s show your new insurance.

Is there not a local agent you can go to who will print out the document?

JM2¢W


----------



## hamzawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Pretty much. They won't give you access to the app until you can s show your new insurance.
> 
> Is there not a local agent you can go to who will print out the document?
> 
> JM2¢W


That's strange since I'm still able to use the partner app and go online. Right now, I'm just not in an area where people use Uber so I can't tell if I'll be able to receive requests or not.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I stand corrected!


----------



## hamzawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I stand corrected!


Apparently, so does Uber support. I even e-mailed them about it and they responded with the same thing, that I wouldn't be able to drive for Uber until I upload the renewed proof of insurance. Strange indeed...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You should be able to get a copy from your insurance website. You'll have to create user name and password.


----------

